
Show HN: An app for semantic (pixel-level) image annotation - ntjess
https://gitlab.com/ficsresearch/cdef
======
ntjess
Our research lab couldn't find existing image labeling software applications
that were FOSS, offline, and extendable.

Since we need a ton of annotated image data for our machine learning datasets,
we ended up creating our own.

I would love it if some of you could try it out if you're interested, and let
me know what you think!

